# Special offers holidays in Benidorm



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If Beni is your thing, some hotels and restaurants have got together to make a special offer in these times which are so difficult for them. The offer has also been expanded to other places. But don't forget, Covid 19 is still there! Masks are obligatory everywhere in Spain and bars and restaurants may have altered opening times, reduced seating and may even be closed by local authorities if the numbers go up.

https://benidormresort.com/en_index.html


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If Beni is your thing, some hotels and restaurants have got together to make a special offer in these times which are so difficult for them. The offer has also been expanded to other places. But don't forget, Covid 19 is still there! Masks are obligatory everywhere in Spain and bars and restaurants may have altered opening times, reduced seating and may even be closed by local authorities if the numbers go up.
> 
> https://benidormresort.com/en_index.html


Yes, they need to do something desperate to get holidaymakers here as the city is dying daily. 

It's still like a ghost town especially in the evening. More and more businesses are closing up weekly with For Sale/Rent on the shutters. Sad times.

Steve


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Hotels in general are in a bad way across Spain, probably all of Europe.

There is a plan in Madrid to use hotel rooms as "co-working" spaces. For 30€ per day you get a room with desk, chair wifi etc for remote working. 
You can use it and the hotel facilities (subject to the Coid regs of course) for the working day (can't remember the actual hours but I think it was 8.00 to 20.00). Not allowed to stay overnight though for obvious reasons.

On one hand it seems quite cheap, but when you add it up, that's 150€ per week if you need it 5 days so you've got to be earning good money and really hate working from home for it to be worth it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Costa de la Luz is still fairly busy (we spent a weekend in Barbate a couple of weeks ago) but not many foreigners around. It's popular with Spaniards from cities like Seville who come down for sun and seafood. I guess the travel ban on madrileños will hit them though.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Costa de la Luz is still fairly busy (we spent a weekend in Barbate a couple of weeks ago) but not many foreigners around. It's popular with Spaniards from cities like Seville who come down for sun and seafood. I guess the travel ban on madrileños will hit them though.


I wouldn't be so sure.

I had to leave Madrid last Saturday morning to go to a neighbouring municipality. I had all the documents justifying the trip to hand to show the police at the checkpoint.

What checkpoint? I just drove straight out and into the next town, then once my business had been attended to, on through that town and further onwards until I was about 70kms from Madrid in the Sierra.
No police, no checks, nothing, not even on the way back in (by a different road).... I could easily have got to the coast if I'd have wanted, but I had to be home for lunch!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Yes, they need to do something desperate to get holidaymakers here as the city is dying daily.
> 
> It's still like a ghost town especially in the evening. More and more businesses are closing up weekly with For Sale/Rent on the shutters. Sad times.
> 
> Steve


A friend of mine went on a Spanish pensioners trip to Benidorm two weeks ago. She lives about an hour north from Benidorm. She said everything was either closed or empty. Did it not get busier for the Puente?

It is sad. Lets hope when everything returns to normal everything will spring to life again quickly.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I wouldn't be so sure.
> 
> I had to leave Madrid last Saturday morning to go to a neighbouring municipality. I had all the documents justifying the trip to hand to show the police at the checkpoint.
> 
> ...


 Yep, a neighbour told me the same, drove straight across Madrid at the weekend and didn't get stopped.
However, a gardener went from the small part of a nearby town that is confined (I mean not all the town is shut off, just one "barrio") and although he had papers was fined 600€ as the papers weren't worded correctly. (That's the story I heard anyway)


----------



## kolit (5 mo ago)

Overandout said:


> Hotels in general are in a bad way across Spain, probably all of Europe.
> 
> There is a plan in Madrid to use hotel rooms as "co-working" spaces. For 30€ per day you get a room with desk, chair wifi etc for remote working.
> You can use it and the hotel facilities (subject to the Coid regs of course) for the working day (can't remember the actual hours but I think it was 8.00 to 20.00). Not allowed to stay overnight though for obvious reasons.
> ...


You're absolutely correct; it's incredibly affordable. What about the cost differences between a deluxe room, a double room, and a double delux room? Many hotels claim that all of their rooms are deluxe. However, the reality is probably different, and this distinction determines whether the cost is low or expensive.


----------

